
Archaeologists Are Spotting Ancient Ruins in Cold War Spy Photos - wallflower
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/06/among-the-remnants/488279/?single_page=true
======
schiffern
Are these available in Google Earth? If not, why not?

